# in the morning



## laboucheouverte

How would you say "in the morning" in Arabic?  I know this sounds like a stupid question, but I'm just a beginning Arabic student.  I said

بلامس


----------



## elroy

Welcome to the forums!   No question is too stupid to be asked here!

Context would be helpful, but generally "in the morning" is translated as صباحًا.


----------



## laboucheouverte

The sentence is: The men left the city in the morning.


----------



## Homespun-bleach

God I can't make my laptop change the writing language :S
Anyway this is how it sounds "Arreajeloo (The men) ghadaroo (left) almadinaa (the city) fissabahh (in the morning)"

I know it isn't that clear , I'll come back and type it in arabic later. Chencui.


----------



## Whodunit

Hi Homespun-bleach,

Welcome to the forum! 

While you're trying to make your laptop let you type the beautiful Arabic script, I'll comment on your translation:



Homespun-bleach said:


> Anyway this is how it sounds "Arreajeloo (The men) ghadaroo (left) almadinaa (the city) fissabahh (in the morning)"


 
In this forum, we've agreed on a common transliteration:

ar-rijaalu ghaadaruu 'l-madiinata fi-S-Sabaa7i.
.الرجال غادروا المدينة في الصباح

I like the use of "fi-S-Sabaa7," because that's the way how I learned it. "Sabaa7an" (صباحًا) reminds me of "every morning," which would be wrong here.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:


> ar-rijaalu ghaadaruu 'l-madiinata fi-S-Sabaa7i.
> .الرجال غادروا المدينة في الصباح
> 
> I like the use of "fi-S-Sabaa7," because that's the way how I learned it. "Sabaa7an" (صباحًا) reminds me of "every morning," which would be wrong here.


 Actually, I prefer صباحًا - it does not only mean "every morning," and it actually sounds "more Arabic" to me.

Also, I would start with the verb:

.غادر الرجال المدينة صباحًا


----------



## Homespun-bleach

to whodunit: Got it  and about saba7an well, it's not actually every morning it would be more like arabia fos7a.

to elroy: Yeah, yeah I think that your version is more grammatically correct.

Anyway, both make sens


----------



## omar al-mukhtar

Does this sentence carry the same meaning:

kharaja arrijalu almadinata SabaaHan


----------



## cherine

Yes, but we need to put a preposition after kharaja:
kharaja 'r-rijaalu *min* al-madiinati Sabaa7an.
خرج الرجال *من* المدينة صباحًا
By the way, I'd use صباحًا and في الصباح almost equally.


----------



## omar al-mukhtar

I am confused. Why is it that a preposition is required with the verb kharaja but not with the verb ghadaara. Left the men the city in the morning. Does this not make sense? Also please bear with me, my arabic is quite weak. Thanks


----------



## cherine

No problem 

The point is that there are verbs that *directly* influence their object, and others that influence it *indirectly* (i.e. via a prepositions).
For example, in English:
You leave the city.
You get out of the city.
I think both mean the same thing, but each verb has its own usage: one with a preposition and the other not.

Same with Arabic :
غادر المدينة ghaadara al-madiina (he left the city)
خرج من المدينة kharaja min al-madiina (he went out of the city)

If it's still not clear, please don't hesitate to let us know


----------



## hawashp

لقد أكلت صباحا​


----------



## Whodunit

hawashp said:


> لقد أكلت صباحا​


 
Well, since most of you prefer صباحًا, I guess that the my assumption on the difference between في الصباح and صباحًا is due to my habit of German where the adverb is used for "every morning" and the prepositional expression for "this mroning."

PS hawashp:  ماذا يعني الفعل "كلت" في خبرك؟ أو ردت أن تكتب "أكلم"؟


----------



## omar al-mukhtar

Ok, thanks Cherine. Yes it makes sense to me now.


----------



## linguist786

Whodunit said:


> PS hawashp:  ماذا يعني الفعل "كلت" في خبرك؟ أو هل أردت أن تكتب "أكلم"؟


الفعل ليس بـ "كـ-لـ-ت" بل "أ-كـ-ل". "أكلت" (2akultu) هو الماضى لمتكلم واحد (بالإنجليزي: I ate)
(Please correct my mistakes if there are any)​


----------



## cherine

linguist786 said:


> الفعل ليس بـ "كـ-لـ-ت" بل "أ-كـ-ل". "أكلت" (2akultu) هو الماضى لمتكلم واحد (بالإنجليزي: I ate)
> 
> 
> (Please correct my mistakes if there are any)​


Mohammed, you asked for correction 
It's in the transliteration : akaltu.
(And the bi ليس بـ can be left out, it's zaa2ida)


----------



## Whodunit

linguist786 said:


> الفعل ليس بـ "كـ-لـ-ت" بل "أ-كـ-ل". "أكلت" (2akultu) هو الماضى لمتكلم واحد (بالإنجليزي: I ate)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Please correct my mistakes if there are any)​


 


 .لم أقدر أن أعلم أن يعطي مثالا ."say" آه! فكرت أن هوش-ﭗ يعني كلمة أخرى، مثلا
 .شكرًا جزيلاً على تصحيصاتك​


----------

